# another new girl



## Smudge (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi everyone
I registered on here a couple of months back and am just getting round to introducing myself now!
We have been trying to conceive for just over a year. I am 30 (nearly 31!) and DH is 34. We weren't overly concerned at lack of success until I had a very early miscarriage last July and since then I've become a bit obsessive about getting pg. Not helpful I know, but hard to avoid! 
Dh had very poor motility and count on his NHS test and I was told I had high prolactin levels. We were really upset but things improved dramatically eight weeks later when DH tested again at a private clinic, although the consultant said he was producing anti-sperm antibodies. My prolactin levels weren't high enough to be a worry. Dh had operation for kidney stones and a urinary tract infection caused by the stones around time of first test which could be why it was so bad. 
After reading Dr Marylin Glenville's Natural Solutions To Infertility we recently saw a nutritionist who works with her. We had hair analysis and are now taking loads of vits and trying to eat well etc. She recommended dh had another semen test, and this time it showed no antibodies. The expert we went to see has questioned the validity of the previous test. However, it showed dh has 91% abnormally formed sperm - you need 15% to be 'normal' but we are hoping this will improve with the nutrition programme.
Recently I've been getting fairly irregular and painful periods. My consultant recommended a laparoscopy but nutritionist has recommended a monitored cycle. You go for ultrasounds and blood tests over the month at St John and Elizabeth's hospital in North London and they build up a picture of your health checking for infections, tube damage, endimetrosis, PCOS, fibroids, health of eggs and hormone levels. It sounds great but I haven't heard much about it. Has anyone else had it done?
I have no reason to think anything's wrong with me but I've got the point where I feel I have to be sure, as I feel more anxious with every month that passes. I'm having regular reflexology and acupuncture, have cut my hours back at work and am generally just trying to relax! 
What we've learned so far is that with male factor problems, despite what our GP would have us believe, it is possible to improve the count etc. Also, getting a second opinion has been confusing in a way, but we are so glad we did, otherwise we would now be trying IUI for an antibody problem that didn't exist! 
Phew, that's a bit of a long-winded essay, but it brings me up to date. 
Speak soon
Smudge
xx


----------



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello I'm new to this as well, my DH found this site 4 me back in Oct 04 after our 1st -neg IVF attempt. I've been reading all the various issues & have wanted to reply but I've been a little scared to! But you all appear so friendly & supportive to one another & we are all going through similar emotions, problems, friends getting pregnant, etc that I decided it was time to join instead of eves dropping on your conversations. 
I'm also not very computer literate I've also logged on as 'sweetlips'!
I am 35 & about to start my 1st FET I've 9 frozen embies as I was overstimulated in last cycle. I will start to down reg ?18th Feb. I believe in accupuncture & 4 me is very beneficial. 
It appears that a lot of advice is given to avoid exercise as it is to stressful for the body, what do you think of this any ideas?


----------



## Smudge (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi 
I'm sorry your first attempt at IVF was not a success but I hope your luck will change really soon. I'm not at that stage yet so I know I don't really understand how it all feels so can't really offer any useful comments!
But regarding exercise, I have read that a little goes a long way. Too much probably a bad idea but it's good to get out and enjoy the fresh air. Not the time to be training for the marathon though!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and welcome Smudge!

I'm sure you will get lots of help and support from this site.

take care x


----------



## Smudge (Nov 3, 2004)

Thank you Flowerpot. All the best to you too. 
x


----------

